# Prescription problems in Egypt (Adderal)



## shinjuku.gyoenmae

Hi forum members,

I've been in Cairo for a few months now and I was preparing to refill my adderal prescription when I was told that it's actually illegal here...

I am at a bit of a loss, nothing I found before I arrived here said it was illegal.

I would be unable to get anything sent from the US for sometime and I'm reluctant to do so.

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## MaidenScotland

shinjuku.gyoenmae said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I've been in Cairo for a few months now and I was preparing to refill my adderal prescription when I was told that it's actually illegal here...
> 
> I am at a bit of a loss, nothing I found before I arrived here said it was illegal.
> 
> I would be unable to get anything sent from the US for sometime and I'm reluctant to do so.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help




Hi and welcome

You will have to go to a doctor and ask him what else you can take.
You cannot have it sent from the USA, if it is illegal it's illegal and you will be breaking the law trying to bring it in.

Maiden


----------



## jojo

Adderal is an appetite suppressant (among other things) isnt it?? and contains amphetamines, so would be considered a controlled drug???

Jo xxx


----------



## shinjuku.gyoenmae

Hi,

thanks for the reply.

I mean, thats why i was concerned about trying to have some brought or sent. 

I haven't had any experience with the doctors here, so i was a little apprehensive about showing up in a doctors office and asking about a substance I just found out was banned... 

Perhaps i'll see if my doctor from home can send me a copy of my prescription so i can take it in with me and explain the problem.


----------



## MaidenScotland

shinjuku.gyoenmae said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> I mean, thats why i was concerned about trying to have some brought or sent.
> 
> I haven't had any experience with the doctors here, so i was a little apprehensive about showing up in a doctors office and asking about a substance I just found out was banned...
> 
> Perhaps i'll see if my doctor from home can send me a copy of my prescription so i can take it in with me and explain the problem.




Regardless of the prescription from home you cannot get here.
Visit a doctor and tell him this is what you have been previously prescribed and ask what can you take in it's place.


----------



## Horus

Adderal is bad news and has slight catabolic and thermogenic qualities, it is banned as well as clenbuterol, ECA stacks, ephedrine etc due to the inherent risks.

Even if you can get it I suggest not taking it and trying to incorporate something more benign like a bulking agent such as celevac which makes you feel more full, its natural as well.

Vitamin B12 is a good general tonic, try that and incorporate more protein and fibre in your diet

Remember there is no magic wand for fat loss, most that does get burned soon gets put back on and some off the shelf products can also affect the thyroid gland.

I would not risk importing this into Egypt, all DHL way bills are inspected in Cairo and for exporting pharma you are legally only allowed to send 4 of each item, for the UK the Border Agency allows import at discretion for personal use they are quite strict in that sense


----------



## jojo

As with all amphetamines, once you're hooked, you should really come of them slowly- Go and see a doctor and ask for advise

Jo xxx


----------



## Horus

Amphetamines are bad news and can cause the downward spiral.

Here is a prime example 

Life can be rough for some people. Even for a pretty girl, in fact,life's roughness can sometimes be documented visually what happens with these drugs through the mugshots in this ladies criminal record.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Deary me, a poster asked a question and you have her/him labelled as a junkie.

Adderall is a central nervous system stimulant. It affects chemicals in the brain and nerves that contribute to hyperactivity and impulse control.

Adderall is used to treat narcolepsy and attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD

The poster did say it was a prescribed drug.


----------



## shinjuku.gyoenmae

Thank you for the information, though I'll be honest
some of the responses were a little preachy and heavy handed....

and I have never heard of adderal being used for bulking.

I have the prescription because I have a focus disorder. Chemically, I don't produce 
as much dopamine as normal. 

Adderal, like any other amphetamine-product binds to receptor sites or pushes dopamine into the post-synaptic cleft. 

It's all about intelligence and moderation, folks. Alcohol causes problems for millions around the world. But handled responsibly, it's not a problem for most of us. 

Thanks for the advice, I will see if anyone I know can recommend a doctor here.


----------



## DeadGuy

shinjuku.gyoenmae said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I've been in Cairo for a few months now and I was preparing to refill my adderal prescription when I was told that it's actually illegal here...
> 
> I am at a bit of a loss, nothing I found before I arrived here said it was illegal.
> 
> I would be unable to get anything sent from the US for sometime and I'm reluctant to do so.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Hi there,

I don't really know what you mean by "illegal"? If it's available in here but needs a prescription then it would just cost you a bit more to get it, if it's not available then that would be a bit of a problem, some pharmacies do offer importing specific medication upon clients' requests, but if it's "illegal" then it won't be easy!

You can't have it sent here, but you can ask anyone who's coming here to bring it in their personal luggage!

Also if you managed to find a doctor that's been working in the US of A, or at least got his/her education in there, they might be able to help you finding alternatives as suggested earlier!

Good luck!


----------



## hurghadapat

shinjuku.gyoenmae said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I've been in Cairo for a few months now and I was preparing to refill my adderal prescription when I was told that it's actually illegal here...
> 
> I am at a bit of a loss, nothing I found before I arrived here said it was illegal.
> 
> I would be unable to get anything sent from the US for sometime and I'm reluctant to do so.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Try having a look on www.egydoc.com....this sight lists all drugs available in Egypt.


----------

